# Is Pepsi REALLY a Netherland Dwarf?



## pepsipooper (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone 

I wanted to post here in hopes maybe Pepsi will be chosen for Rabbit of the month, but in the meantime can anyone tell me if she REALLY is a Netherland Dwarf like I was told at the pet store?

Pepsi a few months back:










And Pepsi now...


----------



## Bville (May 8, 2014)

She does not look like the breed standard for a Netherland dwarf. Her ears are bigger than a Nethie. How much does she weigh and how old is she? I think a lot of pet stores say rabbits are dwarf to help them sell because people usually want small rabbits for pets, but the are not always telling the truth. Pepsi is very cute though and I love the name.


----------



## pepsipooper (May 8, 2014)

She is 6 months old now..i got her for xmas at 7 weeks old. It doesn't matter though, I shall love her for all her days no matter what ;D
My fiancé says she weighs about 4 1/2- 5 pounds.
She hasn't grown in the last month and the closest I have been able to come up with is a silver. (I too thought her ears are too big to be a Netherland)

Thank you on the name choice btw


----------



## Bville (May 8, 2014)

Yep, 4-1/2 to 5 pounds is too big for a Nerthland dwarf. They only get to be about 2-1/2 pounds.


----------



## pepsipooper (May 8, 2014)

Ok, thanx...hopefully someone can tell me what type of little fluffy luv I own haha


----------



## Watermelons (May 8, 2014)

Can you try and post some better photos of pepsi?
Use this guide. It will better help the experts get an idea of what Pepsi is crossed with. She may just be a typical pet store mix of mixes.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/how-get-better-critique-including-guess-breed-evaluations-76391/
Its important to get a good photos so their body style and size can be judged and compared to other breeds. This cant really be done when the photos are on all sorts of odd angles to the rabbit.

If you can resize your photos to approx. 800x600 then upload them to the forum Gallery and link them from there, they will also be larger for people to view on the internet.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f39/how-use-forum-gallery-76310/


----------



## pepsipooper (May 8, 2014)

Sounds good 
My fiancé's cell takes much better pics than mine so I will have him take some after I show him how to link you gave  and repost them


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 8, 2014)

I could see polish or polish mix

Not nethie though.


----------



## majorv (May 8, 2014)

I see some polish, too, but even polish only get to 3-3 1/2 lbs max. Will wait for better pics.


----------



## Revverress (May 9, 2014)

Agree with the possibility of a Polish cross... Maaaaybe a mini rex cross? A mix wouldn't have the plush rex fur.

Whatever she is, she's NOT a silver.... That's an incredibly rare breed, and their body and coat type are very different. I wouldn't ever expect to see a silver mix turn up in a pet shop.

With rabbits, a lot of times it's impossible to tell breed type in these smaller, mixed animals. I don't see any apparent breed characteristics about her (no color or body type unique to a specific breed), so you may just have to label her a "mix" and leave it at that.


----------



## pani (May 9, 2014)

Ooh, she definitely has much larger ears than my nethie. They're gorgeous, but definitely not nethie standards like others have said.

Whatever she turns out to be, she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## MikeScone (May 9, 2014)

You might want to try the RO "What breed is my bunny?" Identification Key, too. You might be able to narrow down your choices through the key, and there are lots of pictures to compare to. Once you're close to an identification I'm sure the folks in this forum would be able to help you. 

The RO Key is at http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f29/what-breed-my-bunny-start-here-77893/


----------



## surf_storm (May 16, 2014)

Yeah way to big to be a nethie Shida is a pure bread nethie and is only a little bigger then a rat


----------



## jesspink1287md (May 16, 2014)

I've seen neitherland dawrf be as as large as pepsi its deffiently a possibility, my nethie is close to that size.


----------



## Sweetie (May 17, 2014)

Prince, the white rabbit in my avatar, is a Netherland dwarf. He was 2 1/2 pounds full grown. Netherlands have the squished face and they are small. 

Pepsi is not a Netherland dwarf, I would say that Pepsi is a mini Rex. I have seen mini rexes the size of Pepsi, but never a Netherland dwarf.


----------

